# Neuling aus München



## Msmae (23 Dez. 2019)

Hallo,

bin zwar schon paar Tage angemeldet aber komme erst jetzt dazu Hallo zu sagen.

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten


----------



## General (23 Dez. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (24 Dez. 2019)

ja Servus - viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## noskillz (3 Juni 2022)

Servus und willkommen


----------

